# 2nd Annual Bombs United Picnic Tejas Style



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

March 3rd Comanchie Park in San Antonio..Wito is trying to get list of clubs attending to put in flyer..thanks, Emilio..


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

almemgon said:


> March 3rd Comanchie Park in San Antonio..Wito is trying to get list of clubs attending to put in flyer..thanks, Emilio..


TTT


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

See you vatos there!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 254BIGFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

This going to be bombs only, or 60 and below?


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

More for bombs, but no one will be turned away


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:biggrin::yes: VETERANOS CC WILL BE THERE AND SOUNDING OFF THE SIRENS,,,WAS GREAT LAST YEAR AND WON'T BE MISSING THIS YEARS,,!!!,,,,SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

can lowrider bikes show up, we rep the new VIEJITOS B.C. san anto chapter


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

MAN I HOPE THE WEATHERS GOOD.!!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

almemgon said:


> March 3rd Comanchie Park in San Antonio..Wito is trying to get list of clubs attending to put in flyer..thanks, Emilio..


Didn't get no make it last year heard it was a good event hopefully I don't have to work This year


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> can lowrider bikes show up, we rep the new VIEJITOS B.C. san anto chapter


Bikes are welcomed..by the way when was chapter formed..gracias, Emilio.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

almemgon said:


> Bikes are welcomed..by the way when was chapter formed..gracias, Emilio.


cool,wanted to go rep,and meet everyone,yeah i went to the los magnificos show in nov,and setup next to the houston chapter, so he offered me to start it here , so now we want to be one of the biggest bike clubs in san anto


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale, I was at the show with Alan and his black 42 fleetline..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah i saw that bad bomb, so ill see u there to meet everyone ttt


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't know if my 65 will be ready by then, but we'll see.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## viejitos bike club h-town (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey whats up Emilio this is sergio presidente de VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB HOUSTON TX tring so hard to make it there i hope my job will let me off ." Hope to be there


almemgon said:


> Bikes are welcomed..by the way when was chapter formed..gracias, Emilio.


----------



## viejitos bike club h-town (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a cover charge pre preson or pre bike if i bring the bike clubv


viejitos bike club h-town said:


> Hey whats up Emilio this is sergio presidente de VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB HOUSTON TX tring so hard to make it there i hope my job will let me off ." Hope to be there


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

viejitos bike club h-town said:


> Is there a cover charge pre preson or pre bike if i bring the bike clubv


Well we are charging 25 a car which includes 2 plates of food, tickets for door prizes..I'll try to post the flyer and ask Wito for bikes..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt any word on price on us bikes


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!! Missed it last year,didn't see bikes on the flyers.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Just got with Wito. Lowrider bikes $10 and you get one plate of food. Remember the fees are to pay for the park and security..thanks for the support. Those in san Antonio area can contact Wito if you have any questions..I have his #.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

almemgon said:


> Just got with Wito. Lowrider bikes $10 and you get one plate of food. Remember the fees are to pay for the park and security..thanks for the support. Those in san Antonio area can contact Wito if you have any questions..I have his #.


thanks, ill take a couple bikes and buy couple more plates for my kids to help support, see u there


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Have this on the calender already. :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

almemgon said:


> More for bombs, but no one will be turned away


I would hate to see something like this turn into just another car show or picnic. Good to see that we get support from all avenues pero this is something that the bombs look forward to. Old bikes, orale, I can picture that one. Pero stick with the bombita onda just for one day. Have another picnic for all the ranflas unidas, but make this one day elite. '59 or '54 and below. Just my dos pesos.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## viejitos bike club h-town (Dec 12, 2011)

Tring realy had to make it . cannt wait to take that tip ! i have 5 bike to take + my crew's bikes too . i am ready to represent i am having a big club placa made its 6 feet wide 4 feet high and ready to show it off and how houston bike does it . SO VIEJITOS BIKE CLUB HOUSTON TX WILL BE IN THE HOUSE cant wait to meet again !!!"!!


almemgon said:


> Just got with Wito. Lowrider bikes $10 and you get one plate of food. Remember the fees are to pay for the park and security..thanks for the support. Those in san Antonio area can contact Wito if you have any questions..I have his #.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

would like too see all of texas viejitos in the house for a group pic. ttt..........


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Emilo, Please Put up DIRECTION to Comanchie Park. For those of us who dont know where Comanchie Park is 

Thank You 

Olldman Rudy
VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA CHAPTER


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale rudy..I'll get directions .


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Been pumped up for this show, only to realize that it is on a Saturday that I work. :facepalm: 

TTT


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

COME ON!! JUST CALL IN SICK HOMIE,,,,CAN"T MISS THIS ONE:thumbsup:=ClassicPlayer;15106975]Been pumped up for this show, only to realize that it is on a Saturday that I work. :facepalm: 

TTT[/QUOTE]


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll try to leave early to go check it out, but i don't think my car will be ready either way. looking like mid-march.


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

HOPEFULLY SEE YOU THERE!!!


ClassicPlayer said:


> I'll try to leave early to go check it out, but i don't think my car will be ready either way. looking like mid-march.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hopefully.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

olskool68 said:


> I would hate to see something like this turn into just another car show or picnic. Good to see that we get support from all avenues pero this is something that the bombs look forward to. Old bikes, orale, I can picture that one. Pero stick with the bombita onda just for one day. Have another picnic for all the ranflas unidas, but make this one day elite. '59 or '54 and below. Just my dos pesos.
> 
> 
> X2!!! This should be unique to the BOMB Family. I wish I could make it, but I'm preparing for my retirement from 20 years of service.


----------



## ezflo54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Veteranos CC RGV will be there. Looing forward to meet up with Veteranos CC Dallas. Had a great time last year. See you guys there.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

almemgon said:


> Orale rudy..I'll get directions .


EMILO WHAT HOTEL OR MOTEL ARE YOU STAYING AT. LET ME KNOW OK. AND I NEED DIRECTIONS TO THE PARK


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

sounds like a good time will make time to go out and support:thumbsup:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:GETTING CLOSE AND HOPE TO SEE ALL THE THE BOMBITA FAMILY OUT THERE,GETTING MY CAMERA READY!!!!!


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Rudy, give me a call..956-458-6789, emilio..


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

SFC H-BOMBER said:


> X2!!! This should be unique to the BOMB Family. I wish I could make it, but I'm preparing for my retirement from 20 years of service.


Orale, good to see another veterano on here! I served 6 years on a submarine out of the North Atlantic. Thanks for your service carnal! Congrats on your retirement, vato! Now how about some directions homies! I've found two Comanche parks in San Anto. Where is everyone staying at?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt they are both same next to eachother just a and b but one has the pavilions thats all probably that one , get off on rigsby from loop 410 and head west,or if you on i10 get off on roland, south to rigsby,turn east to park


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Comanche park #2..Wito told me bomb entries will recieve a goody bag..also the t-shirts will be white with 5 colors..they will go for $20 but will include a beer koozie with event logo..viejitos rgv and Oklahoma will be staying at motel 6 off of I-10 east and w w white road..rates are $41.99 for two beds..any questions reach me at 956-458-6789 Emilio..


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

Odessa gots a few staying at the Super 8 off of Roland and I-10. Looks like they got plenty room for trucks and trailers and only two miles from the park. See u vatos soon.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Wito and I wanted to see how many would want to meet at at bill miller bbq, just south of the alamodome to cruise into the park. We wanted to meet at .8:30 am.anyone interested you can meet there..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

almemgon said:


> Wito and I wanted to see how many would want to meet at at bill miller bbq, just south of the alamodome to cruise into the park. We wanted to meet at .8:30 am.anyone interested you can meet there..


If all goes as planned I'll be at bill millers. Pero 8:30? Damn, better set my alarm now.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Jajajaja, simon carnal, I better take it easy that friday night


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Getting closer


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting ya homies


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Simon its getting closer. Yo soy emilio president Viejitos RGV Tejas Chapter..looking forward to meeting everyone out there...I'll be driving a white 1937 Plymouth 4dr..please introduce yourselves so we can exchange information..gracias and take care. Alrato


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

My name's Pedro. I've spoken with a couple of you homies on the phone. I'll be in a green two-tone '48 Aero. Hoping to meet the Tejas bomba familia and make connections. Anyone got any accessories for my fleetline, bring them out or hit me up before I head out there. Orale, gracias


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Ice chests with beer and drinks will be allowed at the park...so come prepared...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

almemgon said:


> Ice chests with beer and drinks will be allowed at the park...so come prepared...


oh yeahhhhh TTT


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME.....MAYBE I`LL TAKE A FLIGHT OUT THERE FOR THAT WEEKEND TO CHECK IT OUT..... *


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*IS THIS PICNIC STILL GOING ON THIS SATURDAY?*:dunno:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes it is...


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

Are there still plans to meet at bill millers? I'm loaded up and ready to head out after work tomorrow


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

almemgon said:


> Yes it is...


*COOL THANKS I`LL BE THERE..LOVE TO SEE SOME TEXAS BOMBS..*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 210-Chevy (Feb 8, 2012)

I WAS GONNA GO BUT I RAN OUT OF FERIA....


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Veteranos cc dallas wont be there this year,wishing all the bombita family a good and safe time. hope to be there next year,BIG THANKS GO TO TO EMILO AND WITO!!!! ALSO TO ARE BROTHERS VETERANOS CC RGV..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Had a great time  Lots of nice bombs


----------



## ezflo54 (Jan 22, 2009)

Had a great time. Can't wait till next years picnic. 2 down and many more to come.


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's support..those who couldn't make it hope to see you next year..by the way we will continue using same title for event..we were given the blessing from George and jimmy from cali..spreading the unity and respect for the BOMBS..Alrato, Emilio


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Did anyone take any pictures of this event. :wave:


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

It was a great time! Lots of great folks, definetly a memory. Especially what happened to my poor fleetline! But its already in the shop and gracias a dios no one was hurt! I'll look back and laugh someday. Emilio & Wito, thanks for the invite and making us Odessa folks feel like familia


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale Pedro, thanks for posting some 

pics ..I know 
you'll have your ride back out in the streets in no time..one bad ass looking fleetline. The color combo fit it perfect, even con el sarape..Orale..keep in touch. Alrato, emilio


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice Pics


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you for posting some pictures olskool68. Do you have any more pics?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

...


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

smoney4391 said:


> Thank you for posting some pictures olskool68. Do you have any more pics?


Not too many more. Just a few on my phone but I'll load the rest tonight, homie. It was a sweet sweet time!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## olskool68 (Apr 5, 2005)

.

A few more. Quality isn't that great but its what my old phone does! Had to throw in the last one; me, my son and our Aero. Life doesn't get much better!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks again bro for posting the pictures I appreciate it. I'm going to this show next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Simon Pedro, thanks for the pics..hope to see more bombs next year...great atmosphere, kicking back, having some cold ones, and getting to know more firme gente who have the same Passion for the bombs.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*I HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PICNIC LAST SATURDAY. A SPECIAL THANKS TO VIEJITOS,(OKLAHOMA),DUKES(DALLAS) AND SOLITOS(LUBBOCK) THAT MADE ME FEEL WELCOME AND FOR THE BEERS.I`LL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR. GOD WILLING.*


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics..hope to see you next year.Emilio...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

almemgon said:


> Thanks for posting the pics..hope to see you next year.Emilio...


*THANKS BRO...MAYBE I`LL TRAILER MY BOMB FROM CHICAGO.IF IT`S OK TO BRING OUT OF STATE BOMBS*


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice 52 bro. Simon that would be great. With bombs, the more the merrier. Feel free to keep in contact956-458-6789, emilio...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

almemgon said:


> Nice 52 bro. Simon that would be great. With bombs, the more the merrier. Feel free to keep in contact956-458-6789, emilio...


*THANKS BRO.WE`LL BE CONTACT...HEY WHAT CITY DO YOU LIVE IN THE VALLEY? I USE LIVE IN BROWNSVILLE WHEN I WAS A KID. *


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

I grew up in south mcallen...Aqui estamos bro...


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

almemgon said:


> I grew up in south mcallen...Aqui estamos bro...


*THATS COOL BRO I GOT UR # MAYBE I`LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR*


----------



## 1951-Fleetline (Mar 3, 2012)

2013 date??? :inout:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

Have yall set up a date for this years picnic ?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME INFO AND WILL POST WHAT I FIND OUT


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> ILL SEE IF I CAN GET SOME INFO AND WILL POST WHAT I FIND OUT


KOOL


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

IS THIS GOING TO HAPPEN ? WE WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND ! BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry guys wito said not gonna happen this year,


----------

